# Sitka-laus



## karsten. (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo

meine 15m Fichten (picea pungens glauca) sind heuer von der Sitkalaus befallen
http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin....hutz/tipps/pix/sitkalaus4.jpg&titel=Sitkalaus

inzwischen haben sie ziemlich alle 2 und 3jährigen Nadeln verloren  

ich habe Angst die ganzen Bäume zu verlieren 
sie prägen maßgeblich den Charakter meines Grundstücks

   


die vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen reichen von Fällen bis gar nix tun  

für "kleingärtner" gibt es außer Frühjahrsspritzung mit Weißöl
und milden Mittelchen für Meterkoniferen keine Bekämpfungsmöglichkeit.

am WE habe ich in meiner Angst etwas für mich eher unübliches getan ...........





ich habe ein Nachfolgepräparat des berüchigten Bi58
systemisch eingesetzt 

dh. ich habe zum Schutz von Tier und Mensch   
um den Kronenkreis im Abstand von ca 30 cm Löcher in den Boden gemacht und 0,1% Lösung (ca 10 l pro Baum ) eingegossen und die Löcher gleich wieder verschlossen
im Nachhinein dann noch durchdringend gewässert ....

der Umgang mit dem Zeug ist nicht ohne Grund auf den Erwebsgartenbau beschränkt ! :shock 


Meinungen , Erfahrungen ?  :beeten 


http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/art...laesst_die_Fichten_im_Norden_kahl_werden.html




.


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

Servus Karsten

Wäre wirklich Schade um deine Fichten  

Leider bringt die Natur auch Schädlinge hervor, die, wenn "Sie" schon sein müssen, doch auch die nötigen Feinde hervor bringen sollte  .
Aber leider erst immer, wenn es schon zu Spät ist oder fast.

Leider sind die Schädlinge immer einen Schritt weiter als die Nützlinge.
Bis Marienkäfer & Co. die Läuse gefunden haben, ist der Baum Tod   oder so schwer geschädigt, das der Mensch auch noch Schaden nimmt (herab brechende Äste).

Deshalb muß in manchen Situationen halt die "Chemische Keule" es richten.

Wenn der Mensch gefährdet ist bleibt halt manchmal nix anderes über.

Aber generell würde ich auf die Nützlinge setzen


----------



## nihoeda (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

_Hallo Karsten ,

da sehen Deine Bäume ja noch gut aus !
Von meinen Eltern die riesigen Bäume sehen aus wie ein gerupftes Huhn innen alles kahl  und nur noch aussen etwas grün .
Einige von den Bäumen müßen jetzt leider gefällt werden  _


----------



## Joachim (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

Öhm Karsten, 

von wem hast du denn den Tip, das Perfekthion an die Wurzeln zu kippen? und dann auch noch nachzuspühlen? 

Also wir verwendeten dieses Mittel früher auch legal im Ackerbau und dort auch unter anderem gegen Blattläuse usw. zB. im Getreide... Das Zeug ist blau und stinkt wie   (zB. 0,5 Liter PSM auf 300l Wasser und diese 300l Mischung dann auf 10.000m² (1ha) gleichmäßig versprüht)

Aber - gleichwohl das Mittel systemisch wirkt, wird es meines Wissens von der Pflanze nur über die Blätter aufgenommen und das beißende/saugende Insekt nimmt es dann anschließend beim fressen auf und "fällt tot um".



> Dimethoat, der Wirkstoff von Perfekthion, ist ein Phosphorsäureester mit systemischer Wirkung.
> Auf die Schädlinge wirkt es durch Kontakt und orale Einnahme. Das Produkt dringt durch die Blätter
> und jungen Stengel rasch in die Pflanze ein.
> Dadurch werden im Blattgewebe minierende Schädlinge (z.B. die Larven der Rübenfliege) sowie ver
> ...


Quelle: Syngenta.ch (Pflanzenschutzmittelhersteller)

Desweiteren ist es Fischgefährlich, was soviel bedeutet, wie - es sollte nicht ins Grundwasser gelangen! 

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach besser geignet wäre dies hier gewesen:

http://www.syngenta.de/syngenta_produkte/de/karate_forst_fluessig.shtm

ACHTUNG! Vor Kauf/Anwendung jeglichem PSMs bitte unbedingt von einem ausgewiesenem Pflanzenschutzfachberater beraten lassen.
Ich selbst hab "nur" einen PSM-Sachkundenachweis und bin LW-Meister. Ich bin also auch kein PSM-Berater!


----------



## Armin (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

Ahoi,

als Giessmittel hätte sich Decis angeboten. Auch nur für Erwerbsgärtner.
Früher hat man Metasystox, Unden oder E 605 genommen.

Diese Biester sind sehr hartnäckig.

Gruß Armin


----------



## karsten. (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

 


schwer zu sagen was schlimmer ist   


http://www.gifte.de/Chemikalien/dimethoat.htm



























.


----------



## Redlisch (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

Hi Karsten,

bei mir waren sie vor ein paar Wochen.
Ich habe ca 20 Fichten von 10 bis 15m ...

Ich hatte den Befall erst spät gemerkt und war gleich zur Genossenschaft hin um das Mittel welches ich vor 8 Jahren (beim letzten Befall genommen hatte [da waren es noch 60 Bäume]) genommen hatte zu bekommen, aber Fehlanzeige. Alle jetzt noch frei zu bekommenden Mittel wirken nicht/kaum bei Sitka Läusen ...

Also ein Telefongespräch mit der richtigen Person geführt und Metasystox R bekommen 

Mit einer guten alten Gardenaspritze (der Handgriff ist noch komplett aus Guss) und 4 Verlängerungen gleich gespitzt, um bis ober ran zu kommen habe ich noch meinen Traktor geholt und bin mit Vollschutz im Frontlader gespiegen.

Einige Bäume hat es hart erwischt, hätte ich es ein paar Tage früher gemerkt wäre wohl kaum etwas passiert. Aber das Mittel hat schnell gewirkt, so das die meisten nur einige Nadeln verloren hatten.

Egal wo man hier in der Gegend hinschaut, alle Fichten braun ...

Thema vor ein paar Wochen : LINK

Axel

PS: Nach dem ersten großen Wind konnte ich 3 Karren Nadeln aus den Teich schippen, es sah aus als ob es schneit ...


----------



## zweistein25 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

Ich habe aufgegeben. 
Nur noch zwei Nadelbäume zieren meinen Garten. Einer davon ist praktisch meine Antwort an alle, die fragen warum das so ist. Der andere strotzt dem Viehzeug. Eine Hemlocktanne.


----------



## Redlisch (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

Hallo,


			
				zweistein25 schrieb:
			
		

> Der andere strotzt dem Viehzeug. Eine Hemlocktanne.


Die Sitka-FICHTENlaus befällt auch keine __ Tannen, meine großem Tannen stehen direkt in den Fichten, auf denen ist die Laus nicht zu finden.

Axel


----------



## zweistein25 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Die Sitka-FICHTENlaus befällt auch keine __ Tannen, meine großem Tannen stehen direkt in den Fichten, auf denen ist die Laus nicht zu finden.
> 
> Axel




Ist mir bekannt, danke. Mit Viehzeug meinte ich aber mehr als nur diese Laus. Meine Sibierische Tanne hat es dahingerafft, nachdem irgendeine Larve erst die Zapfen ausgehöhlt ha, dann auch noch den Stamm oben, meine Kiefern wurden schlagartig braun. Nur braun, nicht trocken. Nadelkram und ich - wir sind getrennt!


----------



## Joachim (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

Vielleicht hilft ja dieser Link: ka und ohne Gewähr)

http://www.billenforst.de/insekten_2.html
(jedoch werden auch hier Produkte genannt, die schon nicht mehr angewandt werden dürfen! Schaut euch jeweils aktuelle Zulassungslisten an, die man zB. kostenlos von der BayWa bekommt ...)

@Axel
Metasystox R ist seit 2004 nicht mehr Zugelassen und hätte nach meinem Wissensstand bis 2006 noch aufgebraucht werden dürfen und ist außerdem seit 1. Januar 2007 verboten...  

*Ich möchts nur nochmal sagen - lasst euch von Leuten beraten, die dies können und vor allem dürfen! Ruft im Amt für Landwirtschaft oder Forstamt eurer Region an und fragt euch durch, in der Regel ist man da gern bereit zu beraten.* :beeten


----------



## Redlisch (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

@Joachim
*Psst, das weis ich ...
wenn ich aber nicht nur 20 Stiele im Garten stehen haben möchte, kommt man mit den heute zugelassenen Mitteln bei der Sitkalaus nicht weiter. Der Giftonkel der Genossenschaft hatte auch nur mit den Schultern gezuckt, als ihn fragte was man denn heute noch nehmen könnte (ihm fielen nur die "guten" alten Mittel ein, welche man nicht mehr bekommt).
In deinem Link steht es noch als Mittel gegen alle Läuse drin  .
So langsam geht mir das auf den Wecker, ist genau so bei Farben ...
Ich benutze auch noch Bleimeninge (ist nicht verboten, darf aber nur auf nachfragen an bekannten Personen verkauft werden und nicht in den Verkaufsregalen stehen), das ganze andere Zeug kann man vergessen, frag mal unter der Hand deinen Maler, der wird dir das bestätigen...

munter bleiben ...
Axel


----------



## Redlisch (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

Hiho,

ich schreib mal zusammen was in den schlauen Büchern steht:

...nach Austrieb sprizen mit: 
Pirimicarb (250-500g/ha)
Thiacloprid (0,1-0,3l/ha)
Acetamiprid
Rapsöl (10l/ha) ( die Eigelege ersticken )
Kali-Seife (12-24l/ha) (hilft bei vielen Insekten, da es das Chitin angreift)
Pymetrozin
Imidacloprid

usw ...


Rapsöl und Kali-Seife sind ja fast schon alte Hausmittel 


Axel


----------



## karsten. (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

Hallo

vielen Dank

erstmal


..........



scheinbar

gibt es keine Universallösung

hier das Statement  von Neudorf




> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage vom 14.7.08.
> 
> Die Sitka-Fichtenlaus (Liosomaphis abietinum) beginnt in milden Wintern oft schon im Februar mit ihrer Saugtätigkeit an den Nadeln. Die ersten Schäden (gelblich gefleckte ältere Nadeln) entstehen im Bauminneren. Der Schaden breitet sich im Laufe des Frühjahres auch auf die äußeren Nadeln aus. Die Nadeln verbräunen nach und nach und fallen ab. Im Juni verlassen die Sitka-Fichtenläuse die Fichten und wechseln während des Sommers auf diverse Gräserarten über. Im Herbst kehren die Läuse auf die Fichten zurück.
> 
> ...




Schadbild

 

Notblüte

 

undenkbar ohne 

 


Kontaktgifte zu vernebeln geht aber gleich gar nicht !:? 


@Joachim

ich habe keine Verbindung zu Grundwasser

 

so sieht es aus wenn ich mit einem 50-ziger Löffel reingreife

ich könnte ein Tonstudio aufmachen    


mfG


----------



## Redlisch (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

Hiho,



> Kontaktgifte zu vernebeln geht aber gleich gar nicht !



Naja, Kali-Seife sollte schon gehen. Ich habe mir 3 Verlängerungen auf die Spritze gemacht, zur Not noch ne Leiter nehmen ...

Nicht vergessen, Mundschutz und lange Kleidung anziehen, danach unter die Dusche ...

Axel


----------



## karsten. (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> 
> Naja, Kali-Seife sollte schon gehen..............




Februar 2009.........


den Nerf hab ich nicht 

und keine 15m  Hebebühne  


mfg


----------



## Redlisch (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

Hi Karsten,

wieso Februar ? 
Morgen kannst du spritzen, wenn es nicht Regnet ...

Das mit Februar ist zum vorbeugen bei leichten Befall. 

Schau mal nach ob sie noch drauf sind, die müssen ja nicht im Juni gewechselt haben. Ich habe sie noch erwischt gehabt ...
Der Befall scheint doch bei dir noch akut zu sein, oder ?

Sollten wir wieder einen milden Winter haben, so schaue ich diesmal gleich im Frühjahr nach. Aber wenn sie gut 8 Jahre nicht mehr da waren, so vergisst man das irgendwann...

Damals sahen einige Bäume echt schlimm aus, aber nach 2 Jahren sah man das nicht mehr ...
Einige der am schlimmsten betroffenen kannst du noch in meinem Teichtagebuch sehen, die musste ich dann doch wegen dem Teich fällen. Wie gut sie sich erholt hatten kann man da gut sehen.

Bild

Axel


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

Hallo Karsten,
eine Freudin hatte 2007 diese Läuse auf dem Baum - es war unglaublich gruselig. Wir haben den Baum umwickelt mit Klebeband -doppelseitig natürlich und nen Kaffee getrunken, danach die übervollen Bänder (die waren schwarz!!!) abgemacht und in eine Tonne mit Deckel drauf, das Ganze mehrfach wiederholt. Die ganzen Procedur ca 3 Tage - gleichzeitig mit einer Rapsölmischung gesprüht, wo man halt hinkommt. Der Mann ist dann todesmutig raufgeklettert und hat die Wickelaktion oben gemacht, wo er halt noch hinkam. Ich hab das nicht geschafft, denn wenn man schon drunter stand war man wie geduscht, von den Ausscheidungen ... Zum Abschluss hat er den Boden drunter abgefackelt. Tja das wars - Viecher weg, Baum ok und wir können unseren Enkeln noch von dieser Horroaktion berichten :smoki 

LG Eva


----------



## karsten. (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

Hallo

feedback 

   


zur Vorschädigung kam jetzt noch der Kupferstecher.......

und nervige Mitarbeiter vom Amt 

aus die Maus 

ich hoffe ich kann die anderen Bäume erhalten 

mfG


----------



## karsten. (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

Hallo 

kleiner Nachtrag : 



den verblieben Bäumen bin ich jetzt mit Chemie  und Säge "auf´s Dach gestiegen"



schönes Spielzeug  übrigens 

mit Blick auf meine "Baustellen" , in die Nachbargärten und über Weimar

und mein olles Garagendach 

mfG


----------



## nik (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sitka-laus*

Hallo Karsten,

die Fichten bist du ja konsequent angegangen. 

BTW, noch viel Spaß beim Wege legen ... Und so sieht man ja erst wie viel Holz du um die Hütte hast! Meine hat mir eine Holzheizung wegen des manuellen Aufwands verboten, hätte den Holzbedarf aber in unserem eher kleineren Garten auch nicht untergebracht. So ist es eine Pelletheizung mit unterstützendem, wasserführenden Kaminofen geworden. Zur Zeit bastel ich unter den Wiga noch eine Holzlege und lege im Zuge dessen gleich den Weg neu, verputze die Wände, Schnick & Schnack ... :smoki  Meine hat die Idee für ein bisschen Holzlege, aber ich habe viel Arbeit drum herum. Es stand sowieso irgendwann an. Mehr als insgesamt ca. 20 rm Holz bekomme ich auch so nicht unter.

Viel Glück mit den Fichten, viel Spaß bei der Arbeit/ mit dem Holz.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## karsten. (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo

sonmist   (so ein Mist)

die doofe Sitkafichtenblattlaus ist zurück

Thema v . 14. Juli 2008

7 Jahre später und heuer ist es schlimmer denn je

ich dünge mit Bittersalz und wässere
und die Nadeln rieseln weiter .
am Baum ist nur noch der Austrieb von diesem Jahr dh. der Baum hat mindestens 2/3 seiner Nadeln verloren

und sieht voll schl ....echt aus

meine Maßnahmen von damals haben aus heutiger Sicht nicht wirklich was gebracht ,
unbehandelte Bäume in der Nachbarschaft haben sich genau so regeneriert wie meine.

nur diesmal ist der Befall noch stärker
eine weitere Brunnenvergiftung schließe ich aus .....
und weiter ins Blaue "düngen" und wässern will ich nicht

wie wissenschaftlich kann man den Boden optimieren oder anderweitig die Bäume stärken ?

die abgefallen Nadeln mit Läusen versuch ich schon zeitnah aufzusammeln ......
mfG

 was ich noch machen kann

fällen wäre wirklich doof


----------



## Redlisch (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

bei mir das selbe Trauerspiel, zu spät bemerkt und dann war es zu Spät.
Alle Fichtern mehr Braun als Grün, die meisten haben schon die Nadeln verloren.
Wird wieder Jahre dauern bis sie wieder ansehenlich werden.

Bekannte in Erfurt haben das selbe Problem, auch in den offizellen Seiten der Städte kann man das schon seit
einigen Wochen lesen, ganze Wälder befallen.

Das trockene Frühjahr mit dem vorhergegangenen milden Winter haben die Laus begünstigt.

Fällen werde ich sie jedenfalls nicht. ist jetzt das 3. mal das ich die Plage hatte. nach ein paar Jahren sieht man davon nichts mehr.

Wenn man es durch die Verfärbung der Nadeln bemerkt, ist es zu spät um noch etwas gegen zu machen. Am besten jedes Frühjahr die Kopfprobe machen und rechtzeitig reagieren. 1-2 Läuse pro A4 Blatt sind nicht das Problem, das sollten Florfiegen und Marienkäfer schaffen.

Axel


----------

